# Europa -> höchste Päße oder Gipfel befahrbar



## Ingo251264 (14. Oktober 2004)

Welche höchsten Päße oder Gipfel habt Ihr bis jetzt mit den Mtb geschafft. Wie lange war die Tour? Wo liegen die Ziele?


----------



## spOOky fish (14. Oktober 2004)

Ingo251264 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche höchsten Päße oder Gipfel habt Ihr bis jetzt mit den Mtb geschafft. Wie lange war die Tour? Wo liegen die Ziele?




der höchste isses nicht, aber immerhin über 3000. das niederjoch am similaun gletscher (nähe ötzi-fundstelle), von vent aus dem ötztal ins schnalstal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (14. Oktober 2004)

tja, fahrbar ?!?   

niederjoch mit 3020 m (1x)

runterwärts gen vernagt so ab 2750 m etwa in die andere richtung gen martin-busch-hütte irgendwann nach dem gletscherrest vermutlich (bin bisher nur gen vernagt runter).

madritschjoch mit 3123 m (2x).

da schiebt man aber auch am ende rauf (von der schaubachhütte kommend) und gen enzianhütte runterwärts ist auch erst mal ein paar meter schieben angesagt. aber der pass ist recht gut machbar mit dem bike.

eisjöchl mit 2895 m (3x).

von pfelders kommend ab lazinser alm fast nonstop schieben bis stettiner hütte auf 2875 m. dann aber geiler, (mit halbwegs guter fahrtechnik) komplett fahrbarer downhill ins pfossental. umgekehrt aus dem pfossental bis nach den eishöfen gut fahrbar, ab etwa 2400 m dann werden 99,99% aller biker schieben und nur kurze fahrstücke haben bis zum eisjöchl selbst.

so long, elmar


----------



## Superfriend (14. Oktober 2004)

Bei mir verhält es sich da ganz ähnlich wie beim Elmar.

Bis jetzt hab ich:
2x Eisjöchl
1x Niederjoch
1x Madritschjoch

Das Eisjöchl bin ich beide Male von Naturns rauf: 2400 Höhenmeter non stop  ! Zum Schluss dann etwa 2 Stunden schieben, nach den Eishöfen kann man noch ungefähr eine halbe Stunde fahren.
Auch sehr beeindruckend ist das Niederjoch. Dort kann man fahrender Weise noch weniger ausrichten am Eisjöchl, dafür sind hier die Blicke beim Aufstieg über die Gletscher und bei der Abfahrt zum Vernagt See runter einfach unvergleichlich.
Im Vergleich mit Eisjöchl und Niederjoch zieht das Madritschjoch eindeutig den kürzeren. Der Aufstieg geht durch das hässliche Skigebiet und auch abwärts gibt es wesentlich besseres.

Ziele? In Sachen Höhenrekord war's das. Die 3123 Meter am Madritschjoch sind ja schon extrem für europäische Bikeverhältnisse, das muss ich nicht mehr toppen. Die Prioritäten liegen bei mir anders: Auf das alpine Erlebnis und gute Trails kommt's an. Die "3" vorne am Höhenmesser ist da keine Pflicht.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Fubbes (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

es geht doch um _befahrbare_ Pässe, oder? Ich finde, das macht die Sache interessanter.
Leider bleibt da bei mir nur das Stilfser Joch übrig (2757 m), das allerdings ein Straßenpass ist und nicht wirklich zählt (zumindest, wenn man die Straße hochfährt). Das gleiche gilt für den Gavia.
Fast komplett fahrbar ist das Pfunderer Joch (2568 m).

Gruß 
Daniel

PS: @Superfriend: es hat sich bestätigt, der Dämpfer ist wieder hin


----------



## Elmar Neßler (15. Oktober 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> es geht doch um _befahrbare_ Pässe, oder? Ich finde, das macht die Sache interessanter.
> Leider bleibt da bei mir nur das Stilfser Joch übrig (2757 m), das allerdings ein Straßenpass ist und nicht wirklich zählt (zumindest, wenn man die Straße hochfährt). Das gleiche gilt für den Gavia.
> ...



what about "montozzo-scharte"?!? ist der übergang nicht von der bozzi-hütte her kommend fahrbar?!? bin 2002 ja vom lago palu kommend rauf, da war's nur schieben, runter dann kein problem.

pfunderer joch komplett fahrbar?!? daniel, sind wir nicht 2002 zusammen da rauf?!?   naja, es ist fast gänzlich fahrbar, sicher weniger schieben als bei allen bisher genannten pässen ganz hohen pässen.

geiseljoch mit knapp 2200 m ist komplett fahrbar, aber das ist wohl zu niedrig, um den ersten platz zu krirgen (wenn man strassenpässe nicht mitzählt ...).

daniel, was muss ich da schon wieder über deinen dämpfer hören?!? sag bloss, dein LRS ist schon wieder defekt?!?

ciao, elmar


----------



## Cubabike (15. Oktober 2004)

So, moin erstmal,
jetzt muss ich mich auch mal einhaken:

Die höchsten *komplett * befahrbaren Pässe Pässe sind bei mir bisher der Col de Somelier (3050m) und der Mont Chaberton (3130m) im Val de Susa (Westalpen) gewesen. Wir sind dabei grob der Tour aus der Mountainbike (Mont Cenis) gefolgt und haben mehr als 70% der Zeit auf über 2000m verbracht (Asietta-Grenzkammstrasse: ein Traum, absolut empfehlenswert !!!).

Der Nachteil an den Montes und Cols in den Westalpen ist (Seit 1997 ist der Chaberton offiziell für KFZ gesperrt), dass sie allesamt für motorisierten Verkehr geöffnet sind, was einem schon öfters als gewünscht unliebsame Begegnungen mit Enduro- und Jeep-Gruppen bringt - dafür sind die (meist alten Militär)-Straßen sehr gut befahrbar, selbst bis über 3000m Höhe   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Fubbes (15. Oktober 2004)

Montozzo-Scharte sind von der Bozzi zur Scharte 200 hm brutalst steiles Schieben. Ok, dauert auch nicht länger als die paar Meter am Pfunderer.
Was mich angeht, habe ich aber auch unterhalb der Bozzi schon geschoben.

Daniel

@Elmar: Yupp. LRS ist mal wieder futsch. Aber das passt gut, denn ich hab seit zwei Tagen mein Hardtail vom Superfreund zurück


----------



## Superfriend (15. Oktober 2004)

Der höchste wirklich zu hunderprozent gefahrene Übergang war bei mir vor ein paar Wochen zusammen mit Fubbes der Gavia (knappe 2700 glaube ich). Aber die Straßenpässe sind ja für uns nicht so interessant. Es kommt doch auch nciht auf eine vollständige Fahrbarkeit an. Viel interessanter finde ich es, über hohe und tortz eventueller Laufpassagen doch mit dem MTB noch sinnvolle Anstiege zu diskutieren - und da ist das Trio Niederjoch, Eisjöchl, Madritschjoch ganz vorn dabei.

@ Elmar

Von der Bozzi zur Montozzo-Scharte musste sogar Matthias (schiebender Weise) zugeben, dass das "a ganz schöne Plogerei isch". Das sagt alles  ! Also fahren kann man da vergessen!

@Cubabike
Hört sich gut an. Aber wahrschienlich sind das dann reine Schotterpisten und keine Trails, oder?

@Fubbes
Mein Beileid! Die Scottschüssel nervt mich auch schon wieder gigantisch. Im Wiegetritt knackt das Ding, als würde es gleich auseinanderfallen. WIll jetzt meinen neuen Rahmen! Sofort!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (15. Oktober 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Der höchste wirklich zu hunderprozent gefahrene Übergang war bei mir vor ein paar Wochen zusammen mit Fubbes der Gavia (knappe 2700 glaube ich). Aber die Straßenpässe sind ja für uns nicht so interessant. Es kommt doch auch nciht auf eine vollständige Fahrbarkeit an. Viel interessanter finde ich es, über hohe und tortz eventueller Laufpassagen doch mit dem MTB noch sinnvolle Anstiege zu diskutieren - und da ist das Trio Niederjoch, Eisjöchl, Madritschjoch ganz vorn dabei.
> 
> @ Elmar
> 
> ...



na wenn matthias schon schieben muste, ist die montozzo-scharte wohl nicht fahrbar von der seite aus ...

ich bin damals in der dunkelheit oben angekommen, habe mich am licht der hütte orientiert, als ich von der scharte dorthin bin ... hatte kein licht dabei, aber irgendwie habe ich die kurze abfahrt unbeschadet überstanden, wenngleich es stellenweise etwas kritisch war, wenn man unverhofft irgendwo drüber geholpert ist, ohne das halt vorher zu sehen bzw. zu wissen ...

yup, gavia bin ich ja auch schon drüber, da kann man schon komplett fahren, aber ist halt wenig spannend auf asphalt (auch wenn es abseits ein paar alternativen gibt).

dass ein pass komplett fahrbar sein muss, halte ich persönlich auch für nicht allzu wichtig, das erlebnis und die landschaft zählen! wenn man halt mal schieben/tragen muss, stört's mich auch nicht. meistens weiss man ja vorher, was einen erwartet, dann kann man sich ja überlegen, ob das für einen in ordnung geht oder nicht.

ciao, elmar


----------



## karstenr (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
war letztes Jahr mit einem Kollegen das Stilfser Joch am 30.8. rauf. Da war es für alle motorisierten Fahrzeuge gesperrt und dann sind wir noch zum Ortlerhaus 3050m und weiter bis zur Eiskante des Gletschers zw. 3050m und 3100m. Dies ist bis auf ca. 100m komplett fahrbar. Dies Jahr war am 4.9 wieder gesperrt und wir sind über die Dreisprachen Spitze 2943m und den Goldsee zurück (auch rauf bis auf wenige Meter fahrbar). 
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (15. Oktober 2004)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> So, moin erstmal,
> jetzt muss ich mich auch mal einhaken:
> 
> Die höchsten *komplett * befahrbaren Pässe Pässe sind bei mir bisher der Col de Somelier (3050m) und der Mont Chaberton (3130m) im Val de Susa (Westalpen) gewesen. Wir sind dabei grob der Tour aus der Mountainbike (Mont Cenis) gefolgt und haben mehr als 70% der Zeit auf über 2000m verbracht (Asietta-Grenzkammstrasse: ein Traum, absolut empfehlenswert !!!).
> ...



Du hast recht, in den Westalpen ist alles XXL. Aber: der Col de Sommelier ist wunderschön und alles fahrbar, aber kein Pass (=Übergang) sondern eine Einbahnstraße und der Col de Chaberton ist 1999 nicht fahrbar gewesen. Weder die Auffahrt noch die Abfahrt auf der anderen Seite. Ich könnte mich immer kapputt lachen, wenn ich höre, der höchste fahrbare Pass. Ab 2000 m haben wir durch das Geröll geschoben. Wir haben von Briancon aus 11 verschiedene Touren gemacht. Der Mt. Chaberton war mit Abstand die schlechteste Tour. Wann warst Du auf dem Chaberton? Einmal im Jahr soll der nämlich für einen Lauf hergerichtet werden.

Grüße Manu


----------



## Bikingrules (15. Oktober 2004)

Mitte / Ende der 90er war ich 2x mit der Enduro auf dem Chaberton. Mittlerweile ist ein Teil der Trasse abgerutscht, so dass es gefährlich sein soll - zumindest mit der Enduro wäre Seilsicherung angebracht. Ob's mit dem MTB geht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Definitiv würde ich da mit dem MTB aber nicht hochfahren, das ist die reinste Qual. Da gibt's definitiv schöneres in der Gegend, z.B. Monte Jafferau (2.880m) oder, wie schon erwähnt, Colle Sommeiller.


----------



## Bikingrules (15. Oktober 2004)

Eine weitere Alternative wäre der Mont Malamot, vom Col du Mont Cenis ausgehend. Ist auch so ca. 2.800 m hoch, ich war aber noch nicht oben.


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (15. Oktober 2004)

also komplett fahrbar ist auch der groste pass in der brenta( ca. 2550hm) aber eine sauhässliche auffahrt durchs skigebiet( mit wettstreit gegen betonmischer, die da hinauf dampfen^^)
abfahrt ist auch nicht so das höchste der gefühle, da kann ich nur des tuxer joch empfehlen


----------



## Fubbes (16. Oktober 2004)

THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> also komplett fahrbar ist auch der groste pass in der brenta( ca. 2550hm) aber eine sauhässliche auffahrt durchs skigebiet( mit wettstreit gegen betonmischer, die da hinauf dampfen^^)
> abfahrt ist auch nicht so das höchste der gefühle, da kann ich nur des tuxer joch empfehlen


Tuxer Joch (2338 m) ist ja neu gemacht. Als ich vor 5 Jahren dort runter bin, war an fahren nicht zu denken. Wahrscheinlich kann man dann hier auch das Pfitscher Joch (2246 m) nennen, das auch neu gemacht wurde.
Der Groste Pass ist definitiv nicht fahrbar, denn spätestens hinunter in die Brenta (Lago di Tovel) ist das eine ausgedehnte Wanderung.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## olandfan (16. Oktober 2004)

Außerhalb der Alpen geht es mit MTB oder Tourenrad noch höher. Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren über die Alpuchares auf das Plateau des Pico Veleta (ca. 3.450m Meereshöhe) geradelt (Sierra Nevada) und dann fantastische 35 km und 2.800 Höhenmeter nach Granada abgefahren.

Die Auffahrt von Süden war damals für PKWs gesperrt, größtenteils unbefestigt (Karrenweg), einsam und ursprünglich. Die Abfahrt ist ein scharfer Kontrast dazu, führt auf Autobahn-ähnlicher Trasse (aber zum Glück so gut wie ohne Autos, damals jedenfalls) über eine Retorten-Skistation, die zu einer Ski-WM derart ausgebaut worden ist, nach Granada 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 7693 (26. Oktober 2004)

Bleiben wir bei fahrbar und den Ostalpen.
Angeblich soll der Passo di Costainas (ca. 2300) komplett fahrbar sein. Ist der westliche Nachbarpass zur Uinaschlucht. Den kenn ich aber noch nicht. Alle höhere Pässe, welche ich bis jetzt hinter mir habe sind Asphalt oder mit zumindest kurzen Schiebestücken...


----------



## CHT (26. Oktober 2004)

...von Ischgl kann man doch das Äußere Viderjoch auf über 2730m hoch oder gar noch weiter bis zur oberen Seilbahnstation (Greitspitze? 2870m) und das alles komplett ohne Autoverkehr   ...


----------



## the__scorer (26. Oktober 2004)

der Palinkopf ist bis auf 2864m geschottert und sollte auch fahrbar sein. jedoch eher uninteressant schätz ich von der landschaft her. 

wobei ortlerhaus ist wohl das höheste wirklich komplett fahrbare

ciao simon


----------



## Superfriend (26. Oktober 2004)

Der Pass da Costainas ist in der Tat komplett fahrbar.

Palinkopf dürfte im oberen Teil mit Schieben verbunden sein. Kann ich aber nicht sicher sagen, war da bis jetzt nur mit Skiern unterwegs. Gleiches gilt für den Greitspitz. Die Aussicht auf beiden Gipfeln ist fantastisch, allerdings ist das dort halt ein riesen Skigebiet mit Liftanlagen wohin das Auge schaut. Noch drei Jahre, tippe ich jetzt mal, und der Fimberpass ist auch noch komplett zugebaut und die Heidelberger Hütte eine Après-Ski-Bar!

Grüße
Chris


----------



## TomB (26. Oktober 2004)

kann CHT und the__scorer hier zustimmen...

... Strecke von Ischgl nach Samnaun über Aüßeres Viderjoch (2737), Greitspitze (2871), Palinkopf (2864), Zeblasjoch (2545) ist fast komplett fahrbar, nur wenns zu steil wird ggf. mal 50m schieben kurz vor der Greitspitze, landschaftlich allerdings nicht sehr reizvoll durch Liftanlagen  

Ciao, Tom


----------



## Carsten (29. Oktober 2004)

Bocca di Forcola 2768m (2x gefahren)

kannste vom Umbrail aus bis auf die letzten 15 m komplett fahren...


ansonsten natürlich 
-Eisjöchl 3x (ohne rucksack vom Schnalstal aus komplett fahrbar..und das 2400 hm am Stück!)
-Niderjoch (nicht fahrbar) 1x
-Matritschjoch (das fehlt mir noch)


----------



## Thorsten19 (5. November 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen!
In die Riege der grossen Etappen in den Ostalpen möchte ich noch ein paar Pässe einwerfen, mit den Zeiten sind bei meinem Fahrkönnen jeweils die Schiebe-/Tragezeiten gemeint, der Rest ist fahrbar:
- Weisseejoch (2940m) zwischen Langtauferer und Kaunertal; 3 Stunden hoch und 45 Min. runter
- Vorderes Umbaltörl (2950m) zwischen Virgental und hinterem Ahrntal: 3 Stunden hoch und 1,5 Std. runter
- Hochjoch (höchste Stelle ca. 2950m) zwischen Ötztal und Schnalstal: 3 Std hoch und 15 Min. runter
- Windachscharte (2850m) zwischen Ötztal und Timmelsjochstrasse in Südtirol: 3 Stunden hoch und 1 Stunde runter
Viel Spaß!


----------



## karstenr (8. November 2004)

Hallo,
sollte es nicht um FAHRBARE Straßen/Wege gehen. Wenn ich hier von mehreren Std. schieben + tragen lese, kommt mir der Gedanke, dass man theoretisch auf jeden Berg irgendwie mit Seil und entsprechender Ausrüstung auch ein MTB rauf + runter bekommt. Nur macht dies Sinn?? 
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Ingo251264 (26. Dezember 2005)

Bin diese Jahr viermal übers Klammjoch 2284m welches komplett fahrbar ist, aber leider nicht so hoch. Wer hätte Lust mit mir nächste Jahr eine Tour mit folgenden Höhepunkten zu machen:
* Fenetre du Durand 2802m
* colle del Nivolet 2612m
*Testa Assieta 2570m
*Col de Sommeiller 3050m
*Col de Rochilles 2496m
*Col de I`seran 2770m


----------



## AK13 (26. Dezember 2005)

Mont Chaberton 3136 m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK13 (26. Dezember 2005)

Mulhacén 3481 m, Sierra Nevada


----------



## powder-trails (12. August 2008)

Sierra Nevada-Mulhacen... 25km Singeltrail


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. August 2008)

Für Statistiker und Ordenjäger will ich das Sidanjoch im Zillachtol mit 2127m anhängen.
Wiedersberger Horn ist mit 2025m kein Joch, kein Sattel und keine Scharte sondern ein Gipfel.
Öfelerjoch mit Kristallhütte (sehr stylisch) 2162m.
Geiseljoch mit 2292 m.
Bis zum Tuxer Ferner Haus auf 2600 m im Zillachtol kannst auch fahren. 
Bis zum Eisgrat auf 2850 m im Stubaitol kannst auch fahren.
Dann haben wir den Festkogel mit 2680m im Ötztal.
Dann Rotkogeljoch mit 2660 m im Ötztal.
Dann Timmelsjoch mit 2491 m im Ötztal.
Rettenbachgletscher mit ca. 2700m im Ötztal.
Kaunertaler Gletscherstraße mit 2750m.
Glockner Hochalpenstraße mit 2370m.

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass mich über die Hälfte von denen genau so viel juckt, als wenn in Peking a Radl umfällt. Gar nicht.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (14. August 2008)

Ich habe auch was

Höchste befahrbare!!!!! Pass der Westalpen: 2.834müNN

Darauf bin ich wirklich stolz. Hochfahrt ab Lausetto (Val Maira) ca. 1.450 Hm auf Schotter und dafür eine megageile Abfahrt ab dem Colle Bellino.

Auf meiner HP ist ein Video dazu: "Piemont"

Ciao
Annette


----------



## dave (14. August 2008)

Sorry, aber ich glaube der höchste befahrbare Pass der (West)Alpen ist der Theodulpass beim Matterhorn mit 3.301 m. Du kannst ihn zumindest von Süden her komplett hochfahren.

Aber egal, der Erlebniswert hat ja nicht unbedingt was mit der absoluten Höhe zu tun!


----------



## reinson (15. August 2008)

Hier ist auch noch was:

In Toblach die Route übers  Marchkinkele 2545 m (in manchen Karten auch Markinkele) ist komplett fahrbar auf alten Militärstrassen. Wenn man auf der Rückfahrt statt den direkten Weg ins Silvestertal über den Toblacher Höhenweg fährt geht's bis 2616 m hoch allerdings muss man dann ein paar mal schieben.

Eine Bike Karte von Toblach gibts hier:
http://www.hochpustertal.info/fileadmin/hochpustertal/allg_upload/Radfahren.pdf


----------



## Miss Neandertal (15. August 2008)

Matterhorn gehört aber nicht zu den Westalpen

Grüße

Annette


----------



## dave (15. August 2008)

Öhm, na ja ... 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westalpen#Westalpen


----------



## Matze. (17. August 2008)

> Aber egal, der Erlebniswert hat ja nicht unbedingt was mit der absoluten Höhe zu tun!





Sehe ich auch so, so gesehen ist auch der Col de Tende mit knapp über 2000m schon ein Gigant, denn da startet man ja fast von Meer aus, und die einsamen Wege der ligurischen Grenzkammstraße sind gegenüber den Trails in den Westalpen ja fast als jungfräulich zu bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burschtl (18. August 2008)

Komme grad zurück vonner Transalp garmisch>>gardasee. Der Passo di Costainas (2252 m) ist tatsächlich komplett fahrbar. Der Fimberpass (2608 m) ist bis auf wenige kurze schiebestücke auch fahrbar...zwar heftig aber fahrbar.


----------



## Parpaillon (20. August 2008)

Der zurzeit höchste anfahrbare Punkt in den Alpen liegt an der Bergstation des Bontadini-Lifts (3332 m), nur wenige hundert Meter entfernt vom Scheitel des etwas niedriger liegenden schweizerisch-italienischen Grenzpasses Passo di Teodulo / Theodulpass (3301 m).

Erik.


----------



## Firstkiller (11. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß Totengräber und so aber hat jemand vielleicht was neues ?


----------

